# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Προβλημα με TV SONY

## dant3

Εχει η κοπελα μου μια παλια sony.το θεμα ειναι οτι καμια φορα παιζει αναμεσα σε εγχρωμο και ασπρομαυρο ενω στο κεντρο ειναι καπως ετσι
(φωτο)
καμια ιδεα για το τι φταιει και τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## PATENTAS10

Γραψε τι μοντέλο ειναι και οποιαδήποτε αλλη πληροφορια μπορεις!!!

----------


## johnkou

Προφανως ειναι η kv-m2100 ή 2140 αν ειναι 21 ιντσων που χαλαει ο μεταβλητος πυκνωτης χρωματος και ο πυκνωτης 47 nf κανει προβλημα στην εικονα.

----------


## dant3

ναι 21 ειναι αλλα δεν ξερω το μοντελο.θα το κοιταξω και θα σας πω.αν ειναι αυτη ενας πυκνωτης ειναι το θεμα?

----------


## johnkou

Ενας για το χρωμα και αλλος ενας για την παραμορφωση της εικονας.

----------


## dant3

Ειναι η sony kv m2150k
αν την ανοιξω θα φαινονται κατεστραμενοι για να τους αλλαξω?

----------


## johnkou

Αν ξερεις να χρησιμοποιεις κολλητηρι την ανοιγεις και σου λεμε τι να αλλαξεις.

----------


## dant3

Ναι ξερω απο κολλητηρι.θα την ανοιξω να ριξω μια ματια.θα φαινονται οι πυκνωτες?να βγαλω φωτο?

----------


## dant3

Την ξυλωσα αλλα δεν βλεπω καποιο πυκνωτη χαλασμενο.ποιοι ειναι αυτοι οι δυο πυκνωτες?να ανεβασω φωτο μπας και διευκολυνω?

----------


## johnkou

Bγαλε φωτο την πλακετα της τηλεορασης.

----------


## dant3

:Smile:

----------


## johnkou

Διπλα στο tda4650 ειναι ενας μεταβλητος που καπου γραφει 4,43 τον βγαζεις και παιρνεις ενα φακη 15pf και τον βαζεις,μπροστα απο το μετασχηματιστη υψηλης εχει ενα πυκνωτη 47nf μαλλον c806 κωδικος αλλαγη και αυτος και βλεπουμε μετα.

----------

dant3 (03-10-11)

----------


## dant3

47nf βαζω ιδιο ετσι?στον  μεταβλητο δεν καταλαβα,τι ειναι το φακη 15pf?εννοεις αυτους τους μικρους?δεν βαζω τον ιδιο που ειχε?ο μεταβλητος πως ειναι?σαν τους κανονικους?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> 47nf βαζω ιδιο ετσι?στον  μεταβλητο δεν καταλαβα,τι ειναι το *φακη 15pf*?*εννοεις αυτους τους μικρους?*δεν βαζω τον ιδιο που ειχε?ο μεταβλητος πως ειναι?σαν τους κανονικους?


 ..Ναι έτσι θα τον ζητήσεις.

----------


## dant3

στον μετασχηματιστη διπλα ο μονος 47 που βρηκα ειναι ο c840.αυτος ειναι?στο tda κατι που να γραφει 4,43 δεν βρηκα.στο σχεδιαγραμμα 4.43 εχει στην εξοδο του tda.

ακυρο τον βρηκα τον μεταβλητο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το 4.43 είναι στο κρύσταλλο.

----------


## dant3

Δεν βρισκω βρε παιδια τον 47nf...καμια βοηθεια κανεις?ειναι και καποιοι που ειναι ετσι βαλμενοι που δεν φαινονται τα στοιχεια τους.ειναι και 12 κιλα σκονη κιολας

----------


## spiroscfu

κάπου εκεί μέσα είναι.
Capture.JPG

----------


## dant3

ναι καπου εκει ειναι το c806.εκανα λαθος πριν.ηλεκτρολυτικος ειναι αυτος?γιατι το c806 πρεπει να ειναι αυτο το μεγαλο μπλε μεσα στο κυκλο που εχεις βαλει.

----------


## johnkou

Δεν ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικος θα τον ξεκολλησεις και θα παρεις να παρεις εναν αλλο μαζι με το φακη που ειπαμε.

----------


## dant3

την φακη την πηρα και ειναι ετοιμη.οποτε θα κανω σημερα και αυτον.ευχαριστω!

----------


## johnkou

Απο χρωμα εισαι ενταξει τωρα:

----------


## dant3

δεν την δοκιμασα.θα αλλαξω και τον αλλο και μετα θα την συναρμολογησω.

----------


## dant3

το χρωμα εφτιαξε.το αλλο οχι.μαλλον γιατι μου εδωσε λαθος πυκνωτη ο αλλος.ειναι 47nf ποσα v?γιατι δεν φαινονται τα στοιχεια του καλα.

----------


## dant3

καμια ιδεα κανεις??για να την ξεμπερδευω!!

----------


## dant3

λοιπον ο πυκνωτης ειναι αυτος.δεν φαινεται καλα δυστυχως και απο τα στοιχεια του εγω βγαζω μονο τα εξης:
250 CD3
IEA 404

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν θυμάμαι καλά και είναι αυτός που νομίζω τότε είναι 47nF/250V

----------


## dant3

τετοιο πρεπει να μου εδωσε αυτος(η στα 300,δεν θυμαμαι).εναν καφε βεβαια οχι ακριβως αυτον.επισης τσεκαρε με κατι τον πυκνωτη και μου ειπε οτι ειναι οκ αλλα πηρα αλλον για παν ενδεχομενο.τελος παντων το ζουλιγμα στη μεση το εχει μονιμα τωρα και εμφανιστηκαν και κατι οριζοντιες γραμμες πανω.να κοιταξω εαν ειναι 300 αυτος που μου εδωσε και να βαλω εναν στα 250 η οφειλεται σε κατι αλλο αυτο?

----------


## spiroscfu

Οφείλεται αλλού ξαναβάλε τον παλιό (αυτόν που είχε επάνω) και άλλαξε τους πυκνωτές που σου σημειώνω αυτή νομίζω έχει east-west με fet ή τρανζίστορ.
Capture2.JPG

----------


## dant3

θα το κανω αυριο.παντως ουτε το χρωμα εφτιαξε τελικα.το κανει λιγοτερο αλλα και παλι

----------


## leonas2

Το ίδιο  πρόβλημα  με το χρώμα  τα βλέπω  άσπρο  μαύρα  αλλάζω  τον μεταβλητό  πυκνωτή  που βρίσκεται  δίπλα  απο το tda4650 με 15pf και θα εχω χρώμα . ?

----------


## pipilas

> Το ίδιο  πρόβλημα  με το χρώμα  τα βλέπω  άσπρο  μαύρα  αλλάζω  τον μεταβλητό  πυκνωτή  που βρίσκεται  δίπλα  απο το tda4650 με 15pf και θα εχω χρώμα . ?


ναι φιλε μ ναι.

----------

